# Help needed, kit pickup problems



## Five-to-One (12 Jan 2007)

Ok, long story short, I was told yesterday to call today to book and appointment and pick up my kit tomorrow with a bunch of other new recruits in the TorScots. I am a brand new reservist in the new Mississauga Armoury on ridgway. I called several times today and ran into problems, I dont know the name of the guy whos suppose to be organizing the kit for the my group coming in to pick it up so I was told to get more information. I couldnt contact my recruitor at all today and couldnt get the information so I called back and a different person told me that I couldnt book an appointment to pick up my kit because they are booked for the next three weeks (oh yea this is Denison Armoury) Now I cant contact the armoury at all and I dont know what to do. How does it work when you go in? Can I just show up and get my stuff with the other guys or does my name need to be on some special list so its all ready. 

Any advice would be useful.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Jan 2007)

Stage one.... breathe....




Stage two.. problem solve. 


Just contact the unit and refer from there. I know a few folks that didn't get their kit right away. It wasn't the end of the world for them. I know I didn't jack them for it. You just have to take a number like everyone else and wait. We all stand in the line at Tim Horton's, doesn't matter what rank, fart, sexual feelings you have.  ;D

Just take er easy... and this is a trucker speaking...



Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## Five-to-One (12 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I called Fort York armoury to see what they could do for me, they put me through to some clothing store thing that wasent open and I didnt leave a message. So I just called the back the Denison armoury and left a message saying who I was at that I was suppose to show up tomorrow and that I will to figure out stuff from there, is there anything else I can do at this point?


----------



## TN2IC (12 Jan 2007)

Just call Clothing during normal working hours. You don't need you kit all at the same time as your fellow new troops. Don't worry, you"ll get sick of it soon.


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Just call Clothing during normal working hours. You don't need you kit all at the same time as your fellow new troops. Don't worry, you"ll get sick of it soon.



Normal working hours don't start again til Monday and he was told to pick up his kit tomorrow!!  ;D

If your recruiter told you that you were booked for tomorrow, then go in tomorrow. I'm betting that your name will be on his list....and he'll be there at Clothing for the process; and to pass on your next timings. 

Relax, it'll get sorted out.


----------



## Five-to-One (12 Jan 2007)

thanks, we'll see how it goes tomorrow at 0800


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jan 2007)

And...................... how was it? Yah or nah?


 ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Jan 2007)

Don't forget that regular hours for supplies are 11:30 to 12:30 with an hour lunch!   ;D

Max


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Don't forget that regular hours for supplies are 11:30 to 12:30 with an hour lunch!   ;D
> 
> Max



Clothing stores doesn't close for lunch...but nice try!!  >


----------



## Five-to-One (13 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone. It ended up turning out ok.

lock it up mods


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

And done.


----------

